# I Got A Job!



## Hof8231 (Jan 21, 2014)

Not quite a NFL sideline photographer yet but hey, it's a start lol. I'm working as photographer for the Trenton Freedom, an expansion Professional Indoor Football League (PIFL) team based out of Trenton, NJ...which is very convenient as I live in Philly. My main responsibility is going to be action shots for the websites/media guides/programs/etc., but over the course of the tryouts they also had me taking shots of every tryout participant with their bib number, some shots of the area, along with other general things. It's been a great experience so far and I'm so beyond excited!

I've also been working and talking a lot with the broadcasting school that's taking care of all the broadcasting/video duties. I'm learning a hell of a lot already. 

Here are some of my photos from the most recent tryout:

1. View from the Owners' Box (Sigma 15mm f/2.8 diagonal fisheye)



BD1B0026 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

2. Arena from the end zone (Sigma 15mm f/2.8 diagonal fisheye)



BD1B0038 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

3. 



A31K1508 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

4.



A31K1577 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

5.



A31K1600 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

6.



A31K1771 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

7.



A31K1640 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

8.



A31K1766 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

All action shots taken with Canon 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2014)

AWESOME, man! Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats. What great experience for you.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2014)

Cool, congrats.


----------



## BrandonSCMedia (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats on the job!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good for you, looking forward to seeing some of the game action. The bonus of shooting indoors is that you can cover more area with one lens. Have fun.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

congratulations


----------



## Brand000n (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! I hope you keep us updated on your experience! How did you go about building a portfolio and applying for the position? Just the standard shoot high school games? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, I never knew indoor american football existed.  Looks cool, congratulatioms!


----------



## BillM (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 10, 2014)

Congratulations! Blessings!


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 10, 2014)

Very cool, congratulations!


----------

